# 36 gallon and 55 gallon stocking help



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey guys, so I started up my 36 gallon bow front about a month and a week ago, and it houses four assorted platys and two ghost shrimp. I'm trying to figure out how I should stock it further, and what decorations I should look at. Mainly inspiration would be appreciated.

Also, my 55 gallon tank that houses my 1.5 inch RES hatchling turtle. I'm looking to get some fish for his/her tank, also. I do know that many people would advise against putting fish with turtles, but Nemo has never showed an interest in fish or live plants. I'm also looking for inspiration for his tank.

I hope this is in the right place, thank you for reading.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The 36 you could do a livebearer tank. So platies, swirdtails, guppies, and mollies. For decor i would use lava rock to harden the water. Than some anubias tied to the rocks.

The 55 maybe a couple gold fish but i would do anything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

What gender platies? i would do a school of corydoras if u have sand, maybe some mid schooling fish? tetras?


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> The 36 you could do a livebearer tank. So platies, swirdtails, guppies, and mollies. For decor i would use lava rock to harden the water. Than some anubias tied to the rocks.
> 
> The 55 maybe a couple gold fish but i would do anything else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why wouldn't you do anything but goldfish in that tank? And which type of goldfish? Aren't there different kinds?

Would doing different live bearers look kind of.... Scattered? I guess is the right word.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

Fancy ftw


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Jasperdog said:


> What gender platies? i would do a school of corydoras if u have sand, maybe some mid schooling fish? tetras?


After getting the platies home I found out how to sex them and I have three females and one male. 

The 55 gallon has sand and the 36 gallon has a bit of sand that I took from te 55.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Jasperdog said:


> Fancy ftw


I just looked at some and looked at Petsmart, since I live no where close to an actual aquarium shop, and I don't know how I feel about a goldfish. Especially since they are super super messy and get HUGE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

ANGEL FISH FTW lol


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Jasperdog said:


> ANGEL FISH FTW lol


Lol they get huge too! But are SO beautiful. I may consider them. Can you think of anything a bit smaller? Like max of 4inch? And also for which tank lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

BabyNemo said:


> Why wouldn't you do anything but goldfish in that tank? And which type of goldfish? Aren't there different kinds?
> 
> Would doing different live bearers look kind of.... Scattered? I guess is the right word.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't trust a turtle with really anything. Also what temp do you keep the 55 at?

The livebearer tank was just an idea...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

With a 55, you could house 4 fancy goldfish, no other fish. It doesn't sound like much, but they fill the tank and definitely fall under the category of fish with a lot of personality. My goldies all have very distinct personalities. 

Likewise the 55 could do with a group of 6-7 angelfish and a few bottom critters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I wouldn't trust a turtle with really anything. Also what temp do you keep the 55 at?
> 
> The livebearer tank was just an idea...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The tank is in the low to mid 80's. 
And I'm nt sure if I stated in my original post, but my turtle is a hatchling and never showed an interest in fish. So I'm not worried about him eating them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Olympia said:


> With a 55, you could house 4 fancy goldfish, no other fish. It doesn't sound like much, but they fill the tank and definitely fall under the category of fish with a lot of personality. My goldies all have very distinct personalities.
> 
> Likewise the 55 could do with a group of 6-7 angelfish and a few bottom critters.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love goldfish but they are SUPER messy. And having them on top of a turtle would mean I need to get another, stronger filter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

I would make a community tank. 2 angels,8 corydoras, swordtails,rummy nose tetras? 10 of them? maybe siamese algae eaters? idk


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I never saw you had a turtle...
Well you really shouldn't put anything with the turtle. If your turtle is a male, he's going to need a 75 gallon tank when he grows up... a female turtle will need a minimum 125 gallon tank. So it might be better to consider upgrading.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jasperdog said:


> I would make a community tank. 2 angels,8 corydoras, swordtails,rummy nose tetras? 10 of them? maybe siamese algae eaters? idk


Rummynose arent a beginner fish, they can be very sensitive. SAEs are actually a schooling fish, which many people dont know. Two angels if males will fight. A male and female that dont pair up will fight. If you do angels the best thing is to get 6 babies. Grow them up, let them pair up, than only keep one pair. A group of angels isnt a best idea in a 55. You will have pairs everywhere. 

Are any of these tanks planted?

Olympia is right...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

sorry


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jasperdog said:


> sorry


No problem everyone learns. But if you arent 100% sure about something, you know you can just PM me or someone else with knowledge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Olympia said:


> I never saw you had a turtle...
> Well you really shouldn't put anything with the turtle. If your turtle is a male, he's going to need a 75 gallon tank when he grows up... a female turtle will need a minimum 125 gallon tank. So it might be better to consider upgrading.


Trust me, I know 100% that he/she will need an upgrade. My brother moves out soon and I'm getting his room. It will be a fish/animal/reptile/amphibian room and my dream is to have a 125 gallon indoor pond, a 125 gallon freshwater tank, and a 125 gallon saltwater tank. 
I definitely know about turtles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

So, we went to Petsmart, and my mom decided we need 9 tetras. I'm not sure the name but I will let you guys know as soon as I can look at the receipt. We also got four nerite snails, two for each tank. 
The tetras will stock the 36 gallon, still undecided about the 55 but I might put my livebearers in the 55.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

BabyNemo said:


> Trust me, I know 100% that he/she will need an upgrade. My brother moves out soon and I'm getting his room. It will be a fish/animal/reptile/amphibian room and my dream is to have a 125 gallon indoor pond, a 125 gallon freshwater tank, and a 125 gallon saltwater tank.
> I definitely know about turtles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used to have a 125 reef lol. But im glad that you will be upgrading him.

All the tetras are same right? It is never a really good idea to get fish with out researching.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I used to have a 125 reef lol. But im glad that you will be upgrading him.
> 
> All the tetras are same right? It is never a really good idea to get fish with out researching.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's five that are red, black, and silver, and four that are silver. I had tetras when I was younger and they did really well for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any idea on names yet? Im guessing red eye tetras and serpaes or white finned rosy tetras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Any idea on names yet? Im guessing red eye tetras and serpaes or white finned rosy tetras.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They have red eyes so maybe they're red eyed? And I'm pretty sure the other four are white finned rosy tetras. I'm on my way home though and the receipt is in the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. Both of those types are nippy, by the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Okay. Both of those types are nippy, by the way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They're doing great with the live bearers so far. When they were being acclimated the platys seemed to try to get at them, but once they were introduced they keep to themselves and te tank is looking great. I would've loved to get some live plants, but I need to get better lighting and more money first. I was on a 50 dollar limit this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

So now the tank (36 gallon) houses 5 red eyed tetras, 4 white fin rosey tetras, four platys, two ghost shrimp, and two nerite snails.

Is that a fully stocked tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say get more of the tetras (8 roseys and 6 red eyes) the more the better with tetras. Same with the platies. So maybe add;
4-6 more roseys
4 more red eyes
2 more platies (actually a very social fish)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I would say get more of the tetras (8 roseys and 6 red eyes) the more the better with tetras. Same with the platies. So maybe add;
> 4-6 more roseys
> 4 more red eyes
> 2 more platies (actually a very social fish)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I found out that the roseys are actually striped(?) they're silver with two black stripes down the side. Does te same still apply?4-6 more?
And which gender would you suggest getting of the platies? I have three females and one male in there now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the roseys? Is it just a little black mark near the gills?

I would just get more females, IME males will fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Can you post a pic of the roseys? Is it just a little black mark near the gills?
> 
> I would just get more females, IME males will fight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would post a picture but I'm on my phone.
It's one black vertical stripe near the gills and then one more towards the back and it's vertical too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

These are my roseys(actually my grandpas, but i made the tank and consider it one of mine). Do they look like them?  Many are not as red. Mine are in a heavily planted tank and get a varied diet. I literally just took those pictures.

An app you can use is photobucket, im on my phone as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> These are my roseys(actually my grandpas, but i made the tank and consider it one of mine). Do they look like them?  Many are not as red. Mine are in a heavily planted tank and get a varied diet. I literally just took those pictures.
> 
> An app you can use is photobucket, im on my phone as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine don't look like that. But those are super pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They look nothing like it? Or same but with out the red color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> They look nothing like it? Or same but with out the red color?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One specie I have looks a bit like that, the other not at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Body structure or color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Body structure or color?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The body structure and color of the fins, but their body is silver
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bloodfin tetras? 

Very washed out serpae tetras? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

I think they're blood fin tetras
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

All of them? What does your receipt say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> All of them? What does your receipt say?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Five are blood fin and four are long finned with black stripes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So no red eye tetras? 

Any idea on the name of the others?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> So no red eye tetras?
> 
> Any idea on the name of the others?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No red eyed, and the others say "Skirt Tetra"
Also, three out if four nerite snails died.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh so they are these- Long finned type Or the regulars- 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Definitely the long finned ones, they're beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

Dang those are cool, why did the snails die? Are the fish doing well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Jasperdog said:


> Dang those are cool, why did the snails die? Are the fish doing well?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure why the snails died, only one remains now though. I'll probably try for some mystery snails next.
All the fish are doing fantastic, the blood fin tetras are schooling and so are the skirt tetras.
I'm still trying to figure out how much more of each I need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

Ask tankman I suck at stocking tanks sort of lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Jasperdog said:


> Ask tankman I suck at stocking tanks sort of lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alright, hopefully he'll see this and help me, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would make this the final stock
5-6 plays
12-15 bloodfins
7 black skirts

Is it planted? If not than the snails probably died of starvation.

Also what do you feed them? Cuz the black skirts can get real ugly without proper diet. Same with the bloodfins, their colors will get not as bright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

yay hi tankman that is a good stocking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I would make this the final stock
> 5-6 plays
> 12-15 bloodfins
> 7 black skirts
> ...


I found out I have two alive and two dead, snails are impossible. -_-. The two that died where in my planted tank.

Do you think I don't need any bottom feeders for the 36? Or will the snails take care of that?

And I feed them color enhancing fish food, but if you recommend something different I will look into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nerites only eat dead plant matter and algae. You could get some ghost shrimp for bottom feeders. For foods i would recommend you feed these; omega one tropical flakes, new life spectrum thera a pellets, frozen bloodworms, frozen mysis, and frozen brine. A variety is the best food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Nerites only eat dead plant matter and algae. You could get some ghost shrimp for bottom feeders. For foods i would recommend you feed these; omega one tropical flakes, new life spectrum thera a pellets, frozen bloodworms, frozen mysis, and frozen brine. A variety is the best food.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Plenty dead plant matter and algae in the 55. I'm not sure what happened with them. Next paycheck the 36 will be planted, more fish, a few more ghost shrimp if I can ever find any.

And can I get frozen bloodworms/mysis/brine from petsmart? Or where could I find that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya you could do like 20+ ghosts with out an issue.

You can get them at petsmart. But the brand isnt the best. I use ocean nutrition, great food. But the brand you would get at petsmart would be better than nothing. If you have a LFS go there and they will probably have a better brand. 

You could also get some vitachem and/or guarlic guard to soak the food in. It will just add some more vitamins and antibodies, which will make happier and healthy fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Ya you could do like 20+ ghosts with out an issue.
> 
> You can get them at petsmart. But the brand isnt the best. I use ocean nutrition, great food. But the brand you would get at petsmart would be better than nothing. If you have a LFS go there and they will probably have a better brand.
> 
> ...


I live pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Apparently we have a strictly freshwater fish store, but it's located two hours away north of Atlanta. Te closest petsmart is an hour away and petco is an hour thirty, lol. Most times they have maybe 1 ghost shrimp. How hard would it be to breed ghost shrimp? Jeez.

Next trip I take to petsmart I'll make a list of what I need to get for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ghost shrimp are a huge pain to breed. Need brackish water and a larva stage, not worth it. What plants do you plan on getting? I can make a list of stuff for you if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Ghost shrimp are a huge pain to breed. Need brackish water and a larva stage, not worth it. What plants do you plan on getting? I can make a list of stuff for you if you want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't decided yet, I would love some help on it though. I will download Photobucket now so I can post a picture of the tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay cool. What is your lighting, substrate, and do you use ferts and root tabs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

hi tankman I like fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jasperdog said:


> hi tankman I like fish
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yo, cool. So does every one else on this forum lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

cool I wonder when I can finish stocking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jasperdog said:


> cool I wonder when I can finish stocking
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All depends with what u want. PM me about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Okay cool. What is your lighting, substrate, and do you use ferts and root tabs?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My lighting is a 50 watt light bulb at the moment while I try to find a hood. Substrate is just regular sand. I've never used ferts or root tabs ever.









I'm not sure if that'll work or if it's going to be big/small. But that's how it's set up now. I don't even know what theme that is lol.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do you want to do live plants?

Also i see 4 serpae tetras and 1 black skirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Do you want to do live plants?
> 
> Also i see 4 serpae tetras and 1 black skirt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They're not all in that picture for some reason, but yeah. So the red ones are serpaes?
There's five of those then,
And four black skirts. 
The picture quality is also crappy

I wanted to do live plants, I'm just worried about the cost.


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

yea it is pricey for live plants.. especially in a big tank
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So u dont have bloodfins????...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> So u dont have bloodfins????...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess not. I suck with identifying fish, I always have and I've had tanks since my 12th birthday. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

hehehehheh nice my 5 gallon I have live plants it cost like $60
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Jasperdog said:


> hehehehheh nice my 5 gallon I have live plants it cost like $60
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My 55 has a few water westeria, and for two things of it I paid 15 dollars and since it grows like crazy I've been able to have a "forest" of it for my Baby Nemo turtle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. For plants here is some info. Since you arent doing to have bottom feeders do flourite gravel. Or flourite topped with black sand (what i have). You want a substrate at least 2 inches deep, i have 4 inches. Than get some root tabs. Get some flourish comprehensive and excel if you can.

For easy live plants;
Amazon swords, crypts, bacopa, jungle val, dwarf sag, water sprite, and water wisteria. But all these in the substrate. 
Java fern, anubias, and mosses are impossible to kill. But need to be tied to driftwood or rocks. 
Frog bit; a floating plants that all fish love.
Marimo boss balls, just roll around pretty cool.
So for a list;
Omega one tropical flake
New life spectrum thera a pellets
Frozen brine, mysis, and bloodworms
Garlic guard and/or vitachem
2 bag of flourite/ or if you use sand 1 bag of flourite and 1-2 bags of black sand (like it a lot more, will make the colors pop)
Flourish comprehensive and excel if you can
Root tabs if you want some more nutrients
I would get some nice big pieces of driftwood.
And than a bunch of plants.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Okay. For plants here is some info. Since you arent doing to have bottom feeders do flourite gravel. Or flourite topped with black sand (what i have). You want a substrate at least 2 inches deep, i have 4 inches. Than get some root tabs. Get some flourish comprehensive and excel if you can.
> 
> For easy live plants;
> Amazon swords, crypts, bacopa, jungle val, dwarf sag, water sprite, and water wisteria. But all these in the substrate.
> ...


Okay I just screen shotted your post. Thank you so much!
Do you know of any online stores that would be cheaper than going to the store?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What store?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> What store?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Petsmart/petco
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i dont really know. This is just an idea, 
flakes 5 bucks petco
Pellets 5-7 bucks petco
All three frozens 10-15 bucks
Garlic guard 5 petco
Vita chem 5-8 petco
Flourite 20 petsmart
1-2 20 pound bags of petco black sand 15-30 i think
Flourish excel 7ish
Flourish comprehensive 7ish
Root tabs 10ish
Driftwood 7-20
A bunch of plants 50 bucks 
The more fish and shrimp, probably like 20 or so

So like 150 or 170 bucks to fully finish the tank. Just an estimate though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

That's not too bad, and could I find driftwood from around my house? I live in the woods.
How would I get it to be okay for the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Take off all the bark than boil it a couple times for 20 minutes than bake it to be super safe. I like the way malaysian and mopani driftwood looks more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Take off all the bark than boil it a couple times for 20 minutes than bake it to be supper safe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What about how some people say the wood will turn the tank water brown? Is that only if it's not boiled and baked? I love how mopani wood looks, too. But for price issues I may just go with free driftwood 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Usually a medium mopani piece is like 12-20.

Every wood releases tannins. Which darken the water. You can get a lot of them out by boiling it. It lowers the ph, and plants, black sand(dark substrate), varied diet, and low ph. Your fish will have AMAZING color. 

The baking is just for safety with the diy driftwood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

So the tannins are a good thing?
I'll go on a walk tonight to see if there's any good pieces around the house, if not I'll look online for wood. Our pet stores don't carry it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya tannins are GREAT. Platys dont love them, but the others do. They are in nature. If look in a pond, lake, really any freshwater body of water, many are brown (with tannins). Many people dont like the way they look. But plants and proper ph will make happy fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Ya tannins are GREAT. Platys dont love them, but the others do. They are in nature. If look in a pond, lake, really any freshwater body of water, many are brown (with tannins). Many people dont like the way they look. But plants and proper ph will make happy fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I live right on a lake, and I never realized that was why the water looks that way. That's definitely so cool! 
Will it harm the platies? Should I move them into the 55 if I use natural driftwood?

Also, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to ask about this in a thread about stocking a tank, but you know how most siphoning water change equipments You have to lug five gallon buckets to and from the faucet, constantly? I've been looking for one of the siphoning systems that you can hook up to your sink to do water changes, but I haven't been able to find many, if any. Where would I find those?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It will not hurt the platys. But platys like very hard water (ph of 8) and they love aquarium salt in their water. Well most tetras like low ph (below 7) and they dont like salt. 

The way i do my water changes is this.
1st shut of everything besides the light
2nd siphon certain amount of water out the window
3rd than i use 5 gallon polling springs bottles (less spilling for me) and i lean it so the tub faucet it draining water into the bottle
4th turn everything back on

That is all i do and it works fine. If you choose sand, get a breeder box and when you put water back in, pour it in the breeder box (attached the the glass). So you dont mess up the sand.

But you could probably get a piece at home depot or something that will hook the siphon to the faucet.

I have a bathroom like 7-9 feet from my room, i lift and play sports. So lugging around a 5 gallon polling springs bottle isnt really an issue for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

I recently tore a ligament in my thumb by doing Color Guard at y school, so I think I'm going to look into something like the Python water changer from amazon. Before I used five gallon buckets from the bathroom about ten feet away, but since I hurt my thumb and they don't think it'll be better for nearly a year, I can't lift buckets anymore. It sucks lol.

The breeder box is a good idea, I never even thought about that before. 

In regards to the platys, do you think it's worth having them with the tetras? Or should I set up my other two ten gallon tanks and move them into there? I want them all to be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya just get a long python of of ebay or something that attaches to the sink. The only problem with that is you HAVE to watch the temperature and make sure it is normal 78 degree (or whatever your tanks at). Cuz huge changes will kill fish. But like a 5 degree difference or so wont do anything to these fish.

In regards to the platys(i honestly hate these fish). Do you want to have the 36 like a planted blackwater tank(look it up)? If you dont want the ph wicked low and the water somewhat dark than it isnt an issue.

I would say do the 36 like a blackish water tank not complete, unless you want leaf litter and stuff. Than do like a 20 long with high flow, white sand, salt, some mexican plants (where platies come from), and some lava rock, to make the ph high. Than you would have to tanks that look completely different and i think it would be cool having to biotopes. You would have REALLY happy fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Look at drsfostersmith.com or bigalsonline.com for the Python. Should also find them at Petsmart or Petco. Aqueon also makes a similar system. I love my Python and with 3 large tanks and a couple smaller ones its a must have for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

I love the idea of a blackwater tank. I will do some research on it. Any way to put my two ten gallons to use?

And I think I'm ordering a Aqueon water changer 25 foot long hose and adapter for 30 dollars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

For platys a 20 long is better. Ya i know a good amount of blackwater. So any questions you have, you can ask me or anyone else with knowledge on with subject.

Do you want a 55/36/20 long/ and two 10s? Cuz there are tons of options, but may cost some $$$.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, my brother moves out in a month, and I'm either moving Ito his room or moving my animals into his room, and I'll have plenty of space to work with. It will be a slow process, due to money restrictions, but I can te it done. If it's not a trouble for you, I would love your help and input with planning the tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, ya make his room a fish/pet room, that would be cool. So you are doing the 36 blackwater biotope tank, than a 20 gallon long platy biotope. Now for the too tens. 

Are you going to breed the platys? If so than you could make one of the tens a platy fry grow out tank. But than you would have to have a place to sell them. 

Will you still have the 55? 

For the other ten it is really all about what you want. Do you want every tank to be different? I would that would be cool.

What fish do you like or are into?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll still have the 55, but it will be a turtle tank until I can afford a pond liner. 
I don't think I will intentionally breed the platys just because I really don't have a way to sell them.

I think having a different "environment" for each tank would be super cool. I'm just not sure what you can do with ten gallon tanks, since they're so tiny.

I love fish that many people don't think about/know about. Everyone has tetras, and goldfish, but I think there's many more that are beautiful but no one owns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So will the 55 be something different as well? Also your brother will take the turtle right? So you have too 10 gallons and a 55 to stock, correct?

Oh i just saw you said that the 55 will be a turtle tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do the fish have to available at only petsmart and petco?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Unless you know of a online store with cheap fish and shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue grass aquatics is the cheapest i know of. Look them up and tell me if there prices are good for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks like shipping wouldn't be too bad if I got over 100 dollars worth of fish. But it says shipping is 60 dollars if under 100. So I'm not sure. It depends on if the fish would be over 100 dollars total or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, so in one ten you could do shell dweller cichlids. In the other you could do maybe some pea puffers, or a group of stiphodon gobies as a river tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll see what those look like
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

I love the pea puffers and stiphodon gobies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool. One tank would be a pea puffer dedicated tank, maybe 5-7 puffers. Than the other would be a river tank with A LOT of flow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

What would you recommend to do that with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The pea puffer tank, if you want natural, would be something like this. Water sand, average flow, a lot of rocks (lava, river, & slate), and some basic plants from their area. They only eat frozen and live foods. 

For the river tank, again white sand, TONS of river rocks, a lot of flow. So on a 10 gallon, i would put a filter rated for a 30 gallon and a powerhead. The temp should be a little low, 75. They only eat algae wafers and maybe some other things. Plants arent really in their natural habitat. Also when you stock it, do 2 males and like 5 females. To prevent fights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Those tanks sound ssoooooo cool! What would I google search to see pictures of the kind if tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe like stiphodon goby river tank or something. Look at vids (that is what i do instead).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Just a suggestion but you may want to save one of those 10 gallons as a hospital/qt tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

jeaninel said:


> Just a suggestion but you may want to save one of those 10 gallons as a hospital/qt tank.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm gonna end up getting more tanks next year, and it'll be before I even start the new tank set ups.
So no worries .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Maybe like stiphodon goby river tank or something. Look at vids (that is what i do instead).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gobys are so pretty. I love them all ready. I looked at some pictures and I'll look at some videos tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Look up the rainbows and the neon blues. Those are the too most common.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BabyNemo (Aug 24, 2014)

Alright I will 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

